# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Vastzetten wervel van nek

## snoezie

hallo iedereen,

ze gaan van mijn vrouw volgende week haar achtste en negende wervel van haar nek vast zetten met een plaatje.
heeft iemand daar ervaring mee.

alvast mijn dank.

snoezie.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb daar zelf géén ervaring mee, maar heb er al positieve én negatieve ervaringen over gehoord ...
In deze rubriek 'Zenuwen en Beendergestel' vind je meer ervaringen met nekklachten!

Sterkte allebei!!

----------


## pkbh

dag Snoezie,

hoe gaat het nu met je vrouw, heeft het vastzetten van de nekwervels geholpen ?
ben benieuwd naar je reactie.
m.vr.groet
Petra

----------


## snoezie

> dag Snoezie,
> 
> hoe gaat het nu met je vrouw, heeft het vastzetten van de nekwervels geholpen ?
> ben benieuwd naar je reactie.
> m.vr.groet
> Petra


Ze is nu al bijna 2 maand geopereerd en het is nog dat niet.
Normaal moet ze volgende maand terug gaan werken maar ik denk dat het niet zal meevallen.
Ze heeft in ieder gaval nog last van haar nek maar de tintelingen in haar armen zijn weg.
De dokter zegt dat ze geduld moet hebben. Snacht's komt ze regelmatig wakker van de pijn, we hebben al verschillige soorten kussens geprobeerd maar allemaal hetzelfde resultaat.
We zullen zien en nog even afwachten.
Ik masseer nu al een week elke dag haar nek en ze heeft er nu minder last van.
Ik denk dat ze dat alijd zal blijven voelen en dat ze daar mee zal moeten leren leven.

bedankt voor je interesse.

Snoezie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Snoezie,

Fijn dat je vrouw wel minder last heeft nu je haar elke dag masseert!
Heeft de arts ook aangegeven hoelang de pijn zou blijven en moet je vrouw ook op controle komen om te kijken hoe het gaat?
Hopelijk ondervind ze de komende tijd nog verbetering!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## pkbh

hallo Snoezie,

ik hoop echt voor je vrouw dat de pijn snel afneemt. wakker worden en liggen van de pijn is heel naar, dat heb ik zelf ook ruim 2 jaar gehad. Ik heb ook allerlei kussen geprobeerd, niets hielp echt, en dat is nog steeds een probleem. Wat wel goed helpt is warmte. ik heb een lekker warm waterbed. Wel goed gestabiliseerd, zodat je niet in bed ligt te schudden als je partner zich in bed omdraait. 
Maar als ik een keer in een hotel overnacht doe ik nauwelijks een oog dicht.
succes en sterkte !

groet
Petra

----------


## snoezie

> hallo Snoezie,
> 
> ik hoop echt voor je vrouw dat de pijn snel afneemt. wakker worden en liggen van de pijn is heel naar, dat heb ik zelf ook ruim 2 jaar gehad. Ik heb ook allerlei kussen geprobeerd, niets hielp echt, en dat is nog steeds een probleem. Wat wel goed helpt is warmte. ik heb een lekker warm waterbed. Wel goed gestabiliseerd, zodat je niet in bed ligt te schudden als je partner zich in bed omdraait. 
> Maar als ik een keer in een hotel overnacht doe ik nauwelijks een oog dicht.
> succes en sterkte !
> 
> groet
> Petra


wij hebben tempur matras die ook zeer goed is. Ze is nu verschillige kussens aan het uitproberen van tempur.
Ik heb zelf een zalf gemaakt om haar nek te masseren en dat komt wel degelijk warm, maar brand niet.

mvg.

snoezietje

----------


## snoezie

> Hallo Snoezie,
> 
> Fijn dat je vrouw wel minder last heeft nu je haar elke dag masseert!
> Heeft de arts ook aangegeven hoelang de pijn zou blijven en moet je vrouw ook op controle komen om te kijken hoe het gaat?
> Hopelijk ondervind ze de komende tijd nog verbetering!
> Heel veel sterkte!
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss


Ze is al bij de arts geweest en hij zegt dat ze moet gedult hebben.
bij de een gaat het beter dan bij de andere zegt hij ook.
We zullen daar maar nog eens afwachten he.

mvg.

snoezietje

----------


## Suske'52

@snoezie, fijn dat je je vrouw helpt :Smile:  maar geduld zoals de arts zegt , dat is volgens mij praatjes vd. vaak zeggen ze hier :Confused:  ; eenmaal je het hebt , :Mad: is er mee leren leven en zoeken voor het beste, zowel voor te zitten en slapen ....... 

de zalf die je gemaakt heb ,kan je daarvan het recept op het forum zetten lijkt mij ook iets om te proberen . dank !!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## yellow02

Hallo, ik moet begin januari aan mijn nek worden geopereerd, mijn 1e en 2e nekwervel worden vastgezet. Door de reuma heb ik een cervicale slip.
Graag hoor ik ervaringen van iemand die deze operatie heeft ondergaan en hoe het herstel is.
bij voorbaat dank
groetjes Yvonne

----------


## Suske'52

:Smile: @yellow 02, dat hebben ze mij nog niet voorgesteld , alhoewel mijn problemen nekwervels niet te onderschatten zijn ...... ga wel telkenmaal bij fysiotherapeut vr. behandeling ......ik wens je heel veel moed en beterschap toe.... :Smile:

----------


## yellow02

> @yellow 02, dat hebben ze mij nog niet voorgesteld , alhoewel mijn problemen nekwervels niet te onderschatten zijn ...... ga wel telkenmaal bij fysiotherapeut vr. behandeling ......ik wens je heel veel moed en beterschap toe....


Dank je wel, Na de mri mocht ik meteen niets meer doen want de nekwervels stonden zo uitelkaar dat er gevaar is voor een hoge dwarslaesie. Dus er is voor mij geen andere uitweg meer. Maar ik zie enorm tegen de operatie op!!
Ik zal laten horen hoe het is gegaan.

groetjes Yvonne

----------

